

'Virtual currencies' power social networks, online games - DanielBMarkham
http://www.cnn.com/2009/TECH/05/19/online.currency/index.html

======
csbartus
I don't know how Last.fm premium countries are doing (US, UK, Germany) but
here at East Side we are working on replacing the State with the Web.

If living, working, voting, ranting on the Web why care about State, Politics,
Media, Advertising driven by one aim: take as much money they can from the
citizen.

I hope netizens will hack the money, the foundation of all obsolete power
structures.

